# BXA tool holders



## outsider347 (Jan 28, 2018)

I need to buy some additional BXA tool holders. Seems to be a wide range of cost for presumably the same (function) tool 
Amazon $18.00
CDCO     $12.00
Shars      $16.50
Griz        $32.95

Tks for responding Gents


----------



## rgray (Jan 28, 2018)

I have cdco and grizz.
The grizz are longer but have terrible set screws that will need replacement when new.
The cdco work fine for me and set screws have yet to fail after 6 years.
Don't have the others so can't comment on them.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2018)

Just purchased (4) AXA's from shars recently. very happy with the quality.
Now need to go and order some BXA's for the aloris I just scored.
Set screws as Russ mentioned need replacement. Seems like all the imports I've got required that.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 29, 2018)

I have at least 50 BXA holders from CDCO, the 2 or 3 from Grizzly that came with my G0709 lathe and a few from All Industrial Tool that came with a QCTP set.  Never had an issues with any of my CDCO holders; set screws are normal to the tool slot, threads were clean, set screws weren't soft on the end, adjusting nut moved up/down freely, drop right on the tool post, etc.  

That being said, I've received a couple of different sizes of BXA's from CDCO.  One shipment was shorter and wider than others.  I'm thinking that the longer/narrower ones would be a little more stout as they're clamped closer to the block but I haven't noticed any differences on the cutting quality.  But I tend to be a conservative hack and don't go for huge depth of cuts.  I think the largest DOC I've made in steel on my G0709 is probably 0.025" on a side, maybe 0.030" in aluminum.

Bruce


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 29, 2018)

This is just to mark this thread so I can remember where to order.

Thanks for the heads up,

Karl


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jan 29, 2018)

I’ve bought 300+ blocks from CDCO, never had a problem with a single one of them.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 29, 2018)

I just buy Aloris, then no worry and will last my life time. I like less worry in my life. Maybe my head hair will stay around longer too. I just buy the correct and just worry about what’s for dinner.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a couple Phase II , a Dorian, Shars. I got tired of making my own so just bought 4 more from CDCO. They seem fine but I was surprised how short they were, 2.75" long.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 30, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> I have at least 50 BXA holders from CDCO, the 2 or 3 from Grizzly that came with my G0709 lathe and a few from All Industrial Tool that came with a QCTP set.  Never had an issues with any of my CDCO holders; set screws are normal to the tool slot, threads were clean, set screws weren't soft on the end, adjusting nut moved up/down freely, drop right on the tool post, etc.
> 
> That being said, I've received a couple of different sizes of BXA's from CDCO.  One shipment was shorter and wider than others.  I'm thinking that the longer/narrower ones would be a little more stout as they're clamped closer to the block but I haven't noticed any differences on the cutting quality.  But I tend to be a conservative hack and don't go for huge depth of cuts.  *I think the largest DOC I've made in steel on my G0709 is probably 0.025" on a side, maybe 0.030" in aluminum.*
> 
> Bruce



I don't have nearly the number of tool holders you do, and they are all either Phase II or Shars.  I used Aloris holders for many years at work.  They are excellent quality and will probably never wear out even in a professional situation.  Having said that they are usually in the $80.00 to $100.00 price range for the cheaper ones, and into the multi hundreds of dollars for the more complex ones.

I find the $20.00 Shars to be just as accurate and easy too use.  They probably wouldn't last 40+ years in a commercial operation, but I'm not using them 10+ hours a day 5 days a week.

As for depths of cut, I'm with you on my Seneca Falls machine.  It's badly in need of a belt, and anything deeper usually causes the belt to slip.  However on my Sheldon it's a whole different story.  When necessary it will easily remove .250" per side on soft metals like aluminum.  I like to keep it to less than half of that when doing various steels.  I'm sure it will do far more than I'm asking, but I usually try to start with stock that's as close to the final dimensions as possible.  I guess I'm just cheap.  I hate to see half or more of the stock I purchase go out the door in a swarf bucket.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 30, 2018)

I used to get the CDCO holders but have changed to the ones from All Industrial. The fit and finish is better and the price is about the same or less when you factor in shipping. Order 10 or more for a quantity discount and the shipping is free.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi
I have 18 from All Industrial Tool BXA & AXA no problems, i like the XL ones, 5/8 in a BXA holder, I do have a Aloris tool post, s/h.
Jeff g

Thanks to Jay, jbolt, for posting them to me in the UK,  Jay sorry for not getting back to you, had a Heart attack just after i got them, lol
  I am OK, go in for a opp next week to finish the job, & get in to the workshop.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 30, 2018)

I have some Aloris , all industrial, some I made out of 4041 and some I made out of 6061 aluminium. After using the ones made of 6061 I can tell no difference from the Aloris
But I have a small lathe ca tool holders,1 inch tool bit, .500 per side cut.
Ron


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2018)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> I have 18 from All Industrial Tool BXA & AXA no problems, i like the XL ones, 5/8 in a BXA holder, I do have a Aloris tool post, s/h.
> Jeff g
> 
> ...


Ahem, I don't recall extending an invite for you to join the club. As a matter of fact I don't send out any invites to join the 'Cardiac Club'. 
It sucks.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2018)

OK, I'm having to go budget friendly here, can't afford Aloris. I just built a cart at Shars & All Industrial.
(8) holders total. 
(1) Boring Bar #4, (3) 250-202 B-T-F, (3) 250-202xl B-T-F, (1) 250-201xl T-F

Totals - w/shipping.
All Industrial came out at.......... $135.60    (free shipping - UPS Ground)
Shars came out at ........................$165.59    ($21.39 - UPS Ground)

$30 difference... that would buy 1.8 more holders.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 2, 2018)

Middle road, it looks like a 51.00 dollar savings including shipping
Ron


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 3, 2018)

I have gotten mine from various sources. I haven't noticed much difference, regardless of price. In fact I have made about a dozen and they work very well too. There is no magic in any of them. 

Randy


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 3, 2018)

Shars has an outlet on e-bay.  Their price there is significantly less than direct from Shars. $12.90 for a 250-201. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-10-1...952132?hash=item51a44e6544:g:IsIAAOxyCGNTMY14


----------



## middle.road (Feb 3, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> Shars has an outlet on e-bay.  Their price there is significantly less than direct from Shars. $12.90 for a 250-201.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-10-1...952132?hash=item51a44e6544:g:IsIAAOxyCGNTMY14


And I'm off to build a Cart again on eBay and request a total. Shipping charges were not coming up 'combined'. - stay tuned...
First attempt a few days ago they came up at over $40.
EDIT: Had to send them a message. eBay system doesn't calculate combined shipping properly. (8) Holders could ship in a flat rate box. FWIW.
If you select 'Request Total from Seller' you are committing to purchase...


----------



## AJB (Feb 4, 2018)

I've ordered tool holders from CDCO a couple of times and I have been satisfied.  However, I found their shipping cost to be extremely high making the price delivered to your door less attractive.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 5, 2018)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> I have 18 from All Industrial Tool BXA & AXA no problems, i like the XL ones, 5/8 in a BXA holder, I do have a Aloris tool post, s/h.
> Jeff g
> 
> ...



I knew you said the local post fee was high but geez that's no way to react. .  Sorry to hear abut your troubles but glad you are doing okay.  Good luck with your procedure and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 5, 2018)

jeff_g1137 said:


> i like the XL ones, 5/8 in a BXA holder


The BXA XL holders I have hold 3/4" shanks.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 5, 2018)

Buffalo20 said:


> I’ve bought 300+ blocks from CDCO, never had a problem with a single one of them.


300? WOW.. I wouldn't be able to find what I needed with that many tools.  I'd probably just keep searching all day


----------



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2018)

Shars didn't respond to my question regarding shipping today. I guess business is real good.
That or maybe they don't want to waste time with a piddlely $150 order from a hobbyist.

I want to put the Aloris BXA I scored to work so I'll probably just go with AI.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 5, 2018)

CDCO's claim to fame is cheap stuff that works.  They do not shine in customer assistance or easy returns.  I have had zero problems with CDCO, but I always make sure I have done my homework and that I have the order correct before I push the "buy" button.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi


Bob Korves said:


> The BXA XL holders I have hold 3/4" shanks.


Yes it is 3/4" lol


----------



## middle.road (Feb 6, 2018)

Going with AI. Shars was too high. I was able to get (2) additional holders from AI given Shars cost and shipping.
I also tried CDCO, but man their website is straight out of the 1990's. And I didn't find an XL sized tool holders.

I even tried building a cart in eBay for Shars and when the Shipping came in at over $42 I balked.
eBay has an option to 'Request Total from Seller' however the disclaimer is that you're 'committing' to purchase the items.
I wasn't ready for that level of commitment.

I sent them a message asking what gives with the shipping and here's their reply:
(I also posted over on this Thread today...)

```
In order to get combined shipping, all items must be added to your cart.
You do have to commit to buy, however you do not need to pay.
If you are not happy with the shipping, we can simply cancel the order

Regards
```
Shipping on Shars.com website came to $24 for (10) holders. AI is free. So AI = $149, Shars = $203
AI also has a 10% off coupon for new email subscriptions. _subscribe10  _(coupon message ends up in spam BTW...)
Shars also has some sort of coupon but I didn't try it. Shars does have a 2" travel Dial Indicator I would like to snag but there again, shipping seems high.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Feb 6, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> 300? WOW.. I wouldn't be able to find what I needed with that many tools.  I'd probably just keep searching all day



I opened up about 200 of the for 5/8” and 3/4” tools, for a couple of paper companies and about 5 home shop guys.


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 7, 2018)

AJB said:


> I've ordered tool holders from CDCO a couple of times and I have been satisfied.  However, I found their shipping cost to be extremely high making the price delivered to your door less attractive.



Same Here
I bought 4 holders from CDCO. 
They shipped them in USPS Priority padded envelope....cost $7.10
They charged me $19.00 for that padded envelope
I sent a email to Frank 10 days ago, asking if there was perhaps a mistake
No Response from CDCO....he won the battle but lost the war

Put the catalog in the recycle bin, I'm DONE with CDCO

Plenty of other stand up dealers out there!


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 7, 2018)

outsider347 said:


> Same Here
> I bought 4 holders from CDCO.
> They shipped them in USPS Priority padded envelope....cost $7.10
> They charged me $19.00 for that padded envelope
> ...


I understand your frustration. But how many companies rape you on Shipping and *HANDLING.  *Often we look at the shipping and know it's not right, but when they say the rest is from handling... my blood boils.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 7, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> I understand your frustration. But how many companies rape you on Shipping and *HANDLING.  *Often we look at the shipping and know it's not right, but when they say the rest is from handling... my blood boils.


I respond to them that handling IS their business.  That is what they do.  But then, we want a killer price.  And free shipping.  How else are they going to make money?  Handling...


----------



## AJB (Feb 7, 2018)

CDCO:
Great prices 
Excessive shipping costs
Marginal customer service

I made an order a couple of years ago and they got it wrong.  They sent a BXA boring bar holder instead of, if my memory is correct, a cutoff tool holder.  Many calls later, I gave up on trying to get it straight.

Before this post, I never heard of All Industrial?  Out of curiosity, I did a test order for a single BXA tool holder:
CDCO: $12 plus $15 shipping=$27 total
AI:  $13.95 plus $9.61 shipping=$23.56

I may buy from CDCO again, but AI has my attention!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 8, 2018)

a little off topic, sorry
i have purchased from both shars and all industrial,
but i'd also like to mention JTS for some pretty good deals too on their stuff.
if you take some time and compare between the 3 companies for the same tool, you can get some really good pricing on tools and tooling


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I respond to them that handling IS their business.  That is what they do.  But then, we want a killer price.  And free shipping.  How else are they going to make money?  Handling...



Agree! That is his business
I understand life as a small business man...been there, done that, got the T shirt.
If a dealer needs to charge a handling fee, that needs to be clearly described in the order pages ,  not snuck into the charges  during the close of the deal.
CDCO is "playing the game" 
Yes I did know up front that he was charging me 19.00 for shipping, but I didn't know that he was using a 7.10 padded envelope. Wished that I bought thru ebay, at least I have some recourse
BTW. Still waiting for Frank to respond to my email about this

Sad thing is that the product is what I expected... no prob there

Anyway ,My CDCO catalog is in the re-cycle bin. Last purchase he will see from me


----------



## jbolt (Feb 8, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> a little off topic, sorry
> i have purchased from both shars and all industrial,
> but i'd also like to mention JTS for some pretty good deals too on their stuff.
> if you take some time and compare between the 3 companies for the same tool, you can get some really good pricing on tools and tooling



Its good to see JTS has a better online presence though still 10 years behind. I have ordered from them before but it used to be by phone only and I seem to do most of my purchasing at night. 

Another good source is Victor Machinery


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 8, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I respond to them that handling IS their business.  That is what they do.  But then, we want a killer price.  And free shipping.  How else are they going to make money?  Handling...


Have you ever seen the buy one get one for free just pay shipping and handling... and that turns out to be more than the product, shipping of the first.  And they always hide how much until the end.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 8, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> a little off topic, sorry
> i have purchased from both shars and all industrial,
> but i'd also like to mention JTS for some pretty good deals too on their stuff.
> if you take some time and compare between the 3 companies for the same tool, you can get some really good pricing on tools and tooling



Mike who is JTS?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 8, 2018)

JTS Machinery


----------



## middle.road (Feb 8, 2018)

Just bought the BXA holders from AI this afternoon. Anxious to get the Aloris mounted.
Will have to see the quality of these holders compared to the AXA's I purchased from Shars back in November.
Meanwhile, really stressed out the budget and purchased some m10 SHSS-Dog Points from McMaster-Carr for the holders.
They made it here from ATL in one day. I forgot that their checkout process doesn't have a 'Confirm' step and had only one pack of screws listed. I emailed their CS and asked them to add a second pack and they did! No problem.

Just checked JTS and they don't seem to have BXA holders...


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2018)

I have bought BXA tool holders from several vendors.  They all work fine and about the same.  My only issue with them is the grub screws.  Not only are some of them not very good, but with mine, some are metric and some are imperial.  That takes some of the "quick" out of QCTP.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 8, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I have bought BXA tool holders from several vendors.  They all work fine and about the same.  My only issue with them is the grub screws.  Not only are some of them not very good, but with mine, some are metric and some are imperial.  That takes some of the "quick" out of QCTP.


Well that's why you buy multiple holders, then it's quick. No change of tool in the holder.


----------



## pstemari (Feb 8, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> ... My only issue with them is the grub screws. Not only are some of them not very good, but with mine, some are metric and some are imperial.



That's ok. The Phase II tool holders split the difference: set screws have an inch hex socket but metric threads.

I stocked up on set screws and now just replace them on arrival.

Someplace around here I measured a bunch of toolholders and gave comparisons. The block itself varies in size a good bit, and there's oddities all over: Dorian sizes theirs for tools one size bigger than Aloris et al, PM's knurling holder has shoulder screws exactly 6.4mm in diameter—good luck finding replacement knurls!, height adjustments sometimes use wave washers and sometimes toothed washers, etc etc etc.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> Well that's why you buy multiple holders, then it's quick. No change of tool in the holder.


I have a LOT of HSS bits, most bought used and already ground for next to nothing, segregated by size and roughly by type.  I change bits when I think it is useful and when I think I can learn something.  So, it happens all the time.  Sure, you can buy a set of 5 holders and inserts to fit them and then try to make them work for everything you are doing.  I have those tools and I do use them, but I find that approach quite limiting, and digging in the HSS for a couple minutes I can find a tool ground decades ago by some unknown machinist that looks like it might be a great choice, perhaps with it bit of grinding to better make it fit the "cut du jour."  Then I find out if I am correct, or get another chance to learn some more.  And in that way I slowly make them into MY tool bits...


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2018)

pstemari said:


> That's ok. The Phase II tool holders split the difference: set screws have an inch hex socket but metric threads.


I have some of those Phase II holders in my mix.  Too cheap and lazy to replace the screws...  Yes, the size of the blocks also varies, but when they are set to height, it matters little.
The best type of height adjustment is the Aloris one with the keyway in the screw and the tab on the washer to engage the keyway.  Quick to change, hold the setting reliably, and cost an arm and a leg.  I don't have any, but I would love to make some.  Amazingly, the biggest holdup is in making the keyed washers.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I have some of those Phase II holders in my mix.  Too cheap and lazy to replace the screws...  Yes, the size of the blocks also varies, but when they are set to height, it matters little.
> The best type of height adjustment is the Aloris one with the keyway in the screw and the tab on the washer to engage the keyway.  Quick to change, hold the setting reliably, and cost an arm and a leg.  I don't have any, but I would love to make some.  Amazingly, the biggest holdup is in making the keyed washers.


/me dashes into shop to look at my only Aloris holder, a BXA16, to see this 'keyed' washer you speak of...
OH, that's cool. It's little touches like that, that make up quality. When my ship comes in I'll have to get me some of _dem_... 
Meanwhile with the imports, I ordered some different styles of wave & bellville washers from Mc-C. I've an idea stirring and if it works I'll post it, if it doesn't - well this conversation never took place.

For grub screws, Jack had just sent me some for the AXA's before I scored the Aloris BXA post, and they are sweet.
Square head type m8's. I actually found an 8-point 1/4" drive socket in my catch-all bin so those will work out very well.
I want to find a 5/16" square opening old-timey wrench.
For the BXA's that are soon to arrive, I bought 50 from Mc-C, and they're the standard hex socket dog points, Smooth tip though.
(_as the budget slowly fades away this month..._)


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2018)

<_off-topic a bit_>
JTS is way over the top with shipping charges. 
I'm looking for an insert shim SM41, it's only a 3 bucks, shipping is $10.42!
Sent them a msg asking what gives. They replied this morning:

```
The items that have DS in the title, only ship UPS ground.
They actually ship directly to the buyer from our supplier.
We do combine shipping charges. USPS has just had a rate increase.
Thank you
```
er, OK, so USPS had a rate increase, got that, however $10 to ship an insert shim?


----------



## Buffalo20 (Feb 9, 2018)

middle.road said:


> <_off-topic a bit_>
> JTS is way over the top with shipping charges.
> I'm looking for an insert shim SM41, it's only a 3 bucks, shipping is $10.42!
> Sent them a msg asking what gives. They replied this morning:
> ...




he has to pay for the new Mercedes somehow.................


----------



## jbolt (Feb 9, 2018)

In all the different brands of BXA holders I tested the Phase II had by far the worst set screws. All the others were acceptable. The first QCTP I bought in 2000, the holder set screws were awful and I did replace those. The current generation are much better.

On the height adjustment the major difference between the Aloris/Dorian and the imports is the overall quality and fit of the threads. The loose fitting threads of the imports leads to the tool holder lifting when tightening the lock screw. I didn't care for the keyed stud washer on the Aloris. I find adjusting the import holders easy enough when using a height setting gauge.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2018)

The last batch of AXA's that i bought from Shars, all I had to do was take a wire wheel to the adjusting screw, know of the oxide(?), dab some oil on 'em, and all four were smooth. I really was surprised compared to the others I already had...


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 9, 2018)

jbolt said:


> In all the different brands of BXA holders I tested the Phase II had by far the worst set screws. All the others were acceptable. The first QCTP I bought in 2000, the holder set screws were awful and I did replace those. The current generation are much better.
> 
> On the height adjustment the major difference between the Aloris/Dorian and the imports is the overall quality and fit of the threads. The loose fitting threads of the imports leads to the tool holder lifting when tightening the lock screw. I didn't care for the keyed stud washer on the Aloris. I find adjusting the import holders easy enough when using a height setting gauge.


The Aloris tool holder has a non rotating washer in between the two nuts (toothed washer engaging keyway in stud, just like an old bicycle wheel hub.}  That makes the two nuts independent.  One adjusts, the other locks,  simple and accurate to do one handed.  Snug them as loose or as tight as you want, and they will stay where the adjusting nut was left.  I don't have any because I am cheap, but I have used them and they are the best for height adjustment, by far.
http://shop.aloris.com/aloris-produ...nt-assembly/height-adjustment-assembly-BXA-HA
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/09061664


----------



## middle.road (Feb 10, 2018)

How's this for shipping time?
Ordered on the 8th, shipped on the 8th, out for delivery today. Three days from SoCal to EastTN.
I know that the USPS sometimes messes up but dang these are some fine transit times IMO...
It took 7 or 8 days for the Shars order via FedEX to get here from Chicago.

Now I need to get busy and clean up the Tool Post...


----------



## middle.road (Feb 11, 2018)

Arrived intact. Medium Flat Rate, and it actually was _not_ all beat up.
Quality is the same as the AXA's I bought back in November. 
One interesting piece is the "250-101XL" I bought. It's labeled 'Hess' and it's quality is very nice. Size is also impressive. Wish now that I'd bought two more.
One thing I noticed last night and this applies to all of the ?XA import holders that I have, and that's the knurled nuts are rather wiggly-wobbly, not a very snug thread at all.
The two holders at the bottom of the picture are a couple of used Phase II's that I got with the Aloris.


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Here's a pict of the new MC-C screw vs. a used one out of Phase II holder.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.......
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.........
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
..........


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi
Yes the Hess ones i have are nice, in AXA & BXA.
The Hess have a V in the bottom, the flat bottom ones are just as nice, from AIT.
They all came from All Industrial Tool, but my last lot came from Banggood, they do not do the XL ones,
they are as nice, as the Hess ones, from AIT, & only £15 delivered in the UK, and only have a 16mm or 5/8 slot.
I have 15 BXA holders, i think that is all i will need, lol
jeff


----------



## middle.road (Feb 25, 2018)

Here's an observation of some of the used holders I picked up with my BXA and some washer choices.
There were (2) 250-201 Phase II's. I understand that they are several years old.
I cleaned them up and put the new dog point SS's from McMaster-Carr into them.
Hope I don't have to set the knurl too low. It hits the set screws. They don't on the new holders from AI.
-=-
Also I bought a couple of packs of different style 'wave' and belleville washers from Mc-C.
The bottom one is a used one off a PhaseII, pretty wore out.
2nd from the bottom is one in better condition.
The 3rd up is a 3/8" Wave washer - looks real light weight. Don't think it would do much. bad buy.
The top one is a belleville type.  These have potential I believe. I put one on each of the PhaseII's when I was cleaning them up and they seem to me to 'set' better.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 27, 2018)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> Yes the Hess ones i have are nice, in AXA & BXA.
> The Hess have a V in the bottom, the flat bottom ones are just as nice, from AIT.
> They all came from All Industrial Tool, but my last lot came from Banggood, they do not do the XL ones,
> ...


Most vendors of quick change tool holders sell both V bottom and flat bottom holders as separate part numbers, with the V bottom ones costing slightly more than the flat ones.  I like having both.


----------



## pstemari (Feb 27, 2018)

I really don't care for the v-bottoms. I have a fair number of the big block boring bar holders and I made adapter bushings to allow them to hold smaller diameter boring bars. That tends to be a lot more secure IMHO.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason33a55s (Mar 18, 2021)

I see this is an old thread but didn't see this info and it would have helped me to have learned this earlier in my tool purchasing.  

I have around 40 of the Accusize tool holders. I am very pleased with them. Their set screws and the elevation screws are garbage though. Around $20 each they are cheaper than what it would be worth to me to make my own.  They have even been ground. 

They hold up well enough that I have resized them to take 1" tools as well.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 19, 2021)

@Jason33a55s I've had the same experience, and just bought first rate set screws and replaced the lot.  I intend to buy the few XL holders I need from Shars, as I only need one or 2...


----------

